

Multi-Touch Systems that I Have Known and Loved - ssp
http://www.billbuxton.com/multitouchOverview.html

======
shalmanese
Thank you for posting this. I worked on Tabletop Computing Research for 2
years and it's absolutely astounding the level of misunderstanding and wild
speculation that's being swirled around by the iPad. Not nearly enough people
have even the basic grasp of the literature necessary for me to trust their
analysis.

Bill Buxton is one of the founding fathers of HCI and he most definitely is
someone who knows what he is talking about.

------
r0s
While not considered a true 'multitouch' device, the Nintendo DS had a
software system to sense multiple contact points at once. This is used for a
puzzle solution in the first Hotel Dusk game. It seems like the cursor would
jump between the 2 points at some resolution. I assume many touch screen
systems use something similar to filter inadvertent noise such as smudges on
capacitive systems.

------
akamaka
Quite a few years ago I had a chance to see Bill give a presentation about his
research. Not only is he a fantastic speaker, but he has been incredibly
passionate about user interface design since way before it was cool.

In this video he describes his own "multi-touch" work:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvyzwN36PSw>

------
idm
I think the title is a reference to Alexander Shulgin, the author of
Phenethylamines I have Known and Loved (PiHKAL), among other books.

On this basis, there's an errant "that" in the title, if that was the purpose.

